# Moon Lake



## lenny4077 (Dec 9, 2005)

Has anyone tried ice fishing for salmon on Moon Lake? I saw a fishing show a few years back and it looked like a ton of fun, I was thinking of trying it this weekend. Anyone have any ideas or pointers?


----------

